# My pup has roundworms :(



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

So today Dumpty vomited in the car (my fault for feeding him before we left). But glad he did, because he vomited chicken and 4 big roundworms and I would not have known other wise. He's still a month away from his deworming visit to the vet and his poops had no worms in them. He did have diarrhea on and off the last couple of days. 

So I ordered Drontal plus, and it should arrive tomorrow morning, in the mean time should i continue to feed him raw??


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but I wouldn't think that you'd need to stop. You wouldn't stop feeding kibble because he got worms, I'm not sure why raw would be any different.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Round worms were probably gotten from his dam while still in the litter, though he may have acquired them from eating infested poop. It is no big deal. Usually I would use strongid. Why is your dog a month away from deworming? We usually worm them every two weeks until they go home, and then once a month until they are done with their puppy shots. In any case, if he has been wormed recently, he should not have had four large round worms in some vomit.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

he was dewormed before leaving the breeder at 12 weeks, when he got here my vet said deworming every 3 months. 

He's almost 4 months old and already done with all his shots. He was on Drontal plus when he was at the breeders so i will continue using it. I don't trust my current vet and in the process of looking for another one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That explains why the worms had a chance to get big. 

We are a little more aggressive about worming here.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah i guess i will be deworming myself regularly since i heard it's recommended if i'm feeding raw!??


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have my puppies dewormed every 2 or 3 weeks from age 8 weeks to 16 weeks. *I think. It depends on which vet and which medicine I'm getting.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your puppy didn't get round worms from the raw food. You can continue to feed raw. Round worms are spread from the dam to the puppies and from puppies to puppies. I run fecals and then worm if needed. I don't care to run poisons through my dogs unless they are needed which your puppy obviously does.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

rid the dog of the roundworms with a vet prescribed treatment.
continue to feed raw because as all others have said there is no chance for him to get worms from the meat.

even if the dam is clear of worms in her fecal exam , there may still be some worms which are encysted in her muscle . when she gives birth the hormones signal a release and the worm larva migrate through the placenta . they can also go through the mammary into the milk .
Roundworms in Dogs - Signs - Diagnosis - Treating Roundworms


http://www.vet.purdue.edu/vth/SACP/documents/Parasitesinpuppies.pdf


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

More than likely he wasn't wormed aggressively enough at the breeders or he was wormed and allowed to become reinfected through the environment. I'd keep feeding him as you were, just put him on a very proactive worming regime until the problem is gone!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , once you have determined that there is no evidence of round worm , after dosing appropriately and repeating for at 3 or so treatments 10 days apart you can take measures to prevent problems , naturally.

Food grade diatomaceous earth PLUS finely ground pumpkin seeds is a natural worming treatment. The diatomaceous earth will also break down food for better digestion -- and the pumpkin seed has nutritional values -- actually good for nephritis (kidney problems) and has a chemical compound which paralysizes the worms, the DE slices and dices and the digestive juices break down and use the protein of the dead worms. you can add a bit of grated garlic or a pinch of garlic powder.

I make this for my own use and offer it at the market -- great results. In my powder these ingredients are in their for that (among other) purposes.

When I feed my baby pups this is what they get, finely ground , in their meat meal before , and between "official" wormings with strongid T

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Carmen
Pumpkin seeds easy, diatomaceous earth, very hard since i dont know what it is in Arabic? can i just at least use the pumpkin seeds alone until i figure out what the other thing is?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

We are much more aggressive about worming puppies here in the US...everyone I know who has gotten a pup from any breeder in Europe has gotten a pup with active roundworm load....

Can you get strongid or panacur??? I don't know if Jack is in NYC or in Cairo right now...he has an equine practice (the one I was there with a few years ago)...you need to worm the pup at 10-12 day intervals...knowing he has worms, do 2 or 3 days in a row then repeat at least twice 10 days after the last dose...the one month interval is a preventative schedule not a treatment one.

It is disgusting, but not a real big deal....

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fed my pup raw straight from the breeder. He had round worms(after a clear culture at 8 weeks) and we then did a regiment of every 2 weeks of strongid for 3 treatments til it cleared. It isn't a big deal and once you've cleared it, make sure you pick up the poo, it should be all good. 
Personally, I think a rawfed dog will fight off parasites easily compared to dogs that may be compromised due to nutrition. Their immune system is stronger and if you supplement with vitamins/oil you are doing the best you can do!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Lee, 
Thanks, I got the drontal but decided not to give it, i'm taking him to the vet for maybe panacur or a stronger medicine. And i guess we use the same worming schedule here like Europe cause that's exactly what my breeder told, no need to deworm anytime soon.
I met a guy who knows Jack and i think he mentioned he moved back to the states???? Not sure though.

Thanks Onyx'Girl
I am continuing raw, he refused to eat his second meal yesterday. will see now how he will eat now. we're going to the vet in a couple of hours.


----------

